# Happy Galloping Gertie Day (11/7)



## CHamilton (Nov 7, 2014)

Tacoma Narrows Bridge collapses on November 7, 1940.



> On November 7, 1940, at about 11 a.m., the Tacoma Narrows Bridge collapses in a high wind. The bridge spanned the Tacoma Narrows, a deep, narrow section of Puget Sound that separates Pierce County from the Kitsap Peninsula.


http://youtu.be/j-zczJXSxnw


----------



## fairviewroad (Nov 13, 2014)

Definitely part of Northwest lore. That clip never gets old.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 13, 2014)

I worked for many years for the insurance company that insured that mess. We heard plenty about it, even 50 years later!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 13, 2014)

MrFSS said:


> I worked for many years for the insurance company that insured that mess. We heard plenty about it, even 50 years later!


Did anyone ever lose their license or go to jail over this fiasco??


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 13, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > I worked for many years for the insurance company that insured that mess. We heard plenty about it, even 50 years later!
> ...


Jim - I never heard about anything like that, but who knows.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks Tom! I thought maybe some engineers or the Contractor might have lost their license over this? And Inspectors might have been bribed?

Did your company have to pay out big bucks? I thought this might have been more a matter of Bonding than Insurance???( perhaps your Company insured the Bond??)


----------

